# Baseball Stew



## Meanderer

[h=1]Baseball Stew: Odd and interesting home run notes[/h]Ever since the era of the dead ball died and Babe Ruth brought home runs into the forefront of baseball with his dramatic power outbursts, the homer has become baseball fans’ favorite sight and favorite topic. 
http://calltothepen.com/2014/11/13/baseball-stew-notes-home-runs/


----------



## NancyNGA

Sorry, but I'd rather see a good bunt. I get tickled when they show, almost exclusively, home runs for the day on the evening news.  They all look alike.   

My dad always thought Ted Williams was the greatest baseball player---ever.  Just reading his bio I can see why, but I don't know much about players.  In fact I only watch when my mom is watching.  She is a *real* fan (Braves).  So was my grandmother (Indians).

Never heard of the "dead ball era before."   Interesting.  Learning so much on this site.


----------



## Meanderer

Yeah Nancy, I learned something new too!  1900 to 1919.  One thing I always liked....was that you can't steal first base!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dead-ball_era

http://garykauffman.hubpages.com/hub/strikeouts-have-skyrocketed-since-Babe-Ruth


----------



## Ralphy1

The long ball drove the Boston Braves out of Boston by the bat of the Red Sox Splendid Splinter...


----------



## oldman

I umpire college baseball, so I am full of trivia. Try this one and no peeking...............

There are seven ways to get on first base *without* getting a hit. What are they?


----------



## rkunsaw

oldman said:


> I umpire college baseball, so I am full of trivia. Try this one and no peeking...............
> 
> There are seven ways to get on first base *without* getting a hit. What are they?



walk
hit by pitch
balk
error
fielder's choice
strikeout
interference


----------



## oldman

Good try.

Walk, Passed Ball, Wild Pitch, Hit By Pitch, Error, Interference, Fielder's Choice are the obvious answers. Obstruction would have also bee acceptable.


----------



## rkunsaw

You're wrong on one there oldman. You don't get to go to first on a wild pitch. You do get to go to first on a strikeout if the catcher doesn't catch the ball and you can reach first base before being thrown out or tagged. I said interference which is the same thing as obstruction.

You don't get first base on a passed ball either unless it is ball four( which is covered under walk) or the passed ball is the third strike ( which  is covered under strikeout)

The ones I mentioned in my post are correct.


----------



## oldman

OK, no one on base, strike two on a batter. The next pitch is high, but the batter swings at the pitch, which is so high that the catcher misses the ball. The batter runs to first and is safe. The scorer records that the batter reached first on a WP, not a pass ball, which is a ball that is normally able to be caught by a catcher. By the way, the pitcher is credited with a K, but the batter reached first on a "wild pitch." 

Wild pitch and passed ball are defined differently in the rules for scoring purposes.


----------



## oldman

Interference and obstruction are completely different. Interference is an act committed by the offense and obstruction is an act committed by the defense. 

Interference
SECTION 51. The act of an offensive player, umpire or nongame person who
interferes with; physically or verbally hinders; confuses; or impedes any fielder
attempting to make a play.

SECTION 55. Obstruction- The act of a fielder who, while not in possession of or in the act
of fielding the ball, impedes the progress of any runner.



No batter is ever awarded first base via a balk.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Falcon

Sure learned a lot on this thread; things I should know while watching baseball.


----------



## oldman

Here's a play that demonstrates the difference between "interference" and obstruction." 

Runner on second, no outs. Ground ball is hit to the shortstop (SS). The SS is in the runner's baseline between second and third. The runner at second is going to try for third and makes contact with the SS *before* he fields the ball. This is "INTERFERENCE." The ball is immediately dead and the Batter is awarded first.

Same play. This time the SS misplays the ball and had to move forward two steps to pick up the misplayed ball and makes contact with the runner. this is OBSTRUCTION. The ball is dead immediately and the runner is awarded third and the batter is awarded first. 

There is an "exception" to this play, which I wasn't going to mention, but someone else may, so I better put it in print. If the fielder, in this case the SS, missed the ball, but may retrieve it with a "step and a reach" he is still protected from the offense (the runner) running into him. If he does, this is still INTERFERENCE. This is why I stated the SS went two steps to retrieve the ball because he is no longer protected once he goes beyond the one step.

Sounds confusing, but after 40 years of umpiring, it comes natural to me. This rule is the same in college and professional baseball. 

For pro baseball rules, you can go here.. http://mlb.mlb.com/mlb/official_info/official_rules/official_rules.jsp
For college rules, you may go here.......http://www.ncaapublications.com/DownloadPublication.aspx?download=BA16.ePub

The dh rule in college is the biggest crock of crap that you will ever read. I think it covers like seven pages in the rules book.

Like Ernie banks used to say, "It's a great day for a ball game. Let's play two."


----------

